

Auto-corrected text leads to killing - jtnt
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20031874-71.html

======
Natsu
Wait... this is originally from the Daily Mail. I'm not buying it. I've seen
their photos on Photoshop Disasters and their stories aren't any better.

------
mopoke
Man kills someone because of being called a "nutter". To me, that's the very
definition of a nutter.

